# POD HD500 and Amp Question



## OSI2IS (Jan 29, 2014)

Hello all,

I have been using a POD HD500 for a few months now and am really enjoying all of its possibilities. I am due to play a show in a month however with my new band and still do not have a decent rig. I am interested in running my pod through a power amp into a decent cabinet. My question is should I go with a tube power amp or a solid state power amp? and what cab runs the best with them? I am mainly playing heavy metal live.


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer (Jan 30, 2014)

Im running my HD500 through the power section (fx return) of a Marshall JCM 900 (+ Engl Vintage 4x12 Cabinet). This setup rips your head off. Got no experience with solid states though.


----------



## NickVicious24 (Jan 30, 2014)

I used to run my Kemper and Axefx with a Matrix GT800fx poweramp and Bogner 4x12 for metal, worked fine


----------



## GSingleton (Jan 30, 2014)

I like tubes always over SS. It usually adds life and warmth but where you're running a SS into a tube it will not be as noticeable but you will hear a broader spectrum in your tones.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jan 30, 2014)

I tried a bunch of SS power amps - they worked well enough. Finally went tube and never looked back - at band volume it makes a big difference.


----------



## marked (Feb 6, 2014)

i run my podhd500 all the time at shows, i use different backlines all the time, sometimes if a show is far away and we cant transport amps and cabs we ususally just bring our terrible solid state heads as a power amp and someone is usually nice enough to let us use their cab, most people are nice enough to let us use their heads and cab too because you dont have to mess with all their tone settings by going straight into the power amp 

then just send xlr to the front of house, and the sound guys appreciate when you know what you are talking about and they are usually happy to help 

sometimes dont even need a monitor on stage (depending on the venue) 

hope you smash your show!


----------



## TylerEstes (Feb 20, 2014)

Could you just run it into the PA system at the venue? That's what my friend who has one does. He brings literally just his guitar and his POD HD500 Pro. Being able to grab all of his equipment in one trip...what a jerk


----------



## Char2000 (Feb 22, 2014)

I run my HD500X through a Crown XLS1000 into a Orange and it sounds great!


----------

